

Curebit’s at it again, stealing more than code this time  - sbtmp
http://venturebeat.com/2012/01/30/curebit-random-rab/?stopdeletingthis

======
robwgibbons
Hate to buy into linkbaiting and drama, but Curebit does seem to have no
ethical boundaries. Once isn't a pattern, as they say, but twice certainly
starts to be.

